

Twitter pays engineer $10 million as Silicon Valley tussles for talent - pymendoza
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/13/net-us-siliconvalley-engineers-twitter-idUSBRE99C03R20131013

======
jbellis
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6542797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6542797)

------
kartikkumar
These numbers really make my mind boggle. Not only is it that the salaries are
high for the tech industry (not saying too high, simply high), but from my
recent interviewing experience, it seems that Silicon Valley bumps up the
price for most engineers, data scientists etc. compared to other start-up
cities/areas. Does someone know if this simply down to the concentration of
start-ups and access to funding in the Bay Area or is there something else
that causes the salaries to be so markedly higher than else where?

~~~
yeukhon
Valley living is very expensive. I remember meeting someone from Portland and
he said with 80k he could still afford to buy a house but he wouldn't be able
to do that if he were going to stay in the Valley.

I was an intern this summer and was looking around the price for an apartment
(I want to return to MV at some point after college). It's at least 2k at that
time. Most of them were gone and only 3000k, 4000k left. I was looking for
just a single bedroom. That was hella expensive.

I used to complain about chinese dinner at Castro street cost $9. I am now
back to NY and I can feed myself around $5 (well for $9 in MV I get roughly
double size, so more food to eat). But then again, do I really need that much
a night?

It's expensive.

~~~
mjolk
> I am now back to NY and I can feed myself around $5

$5 means eating street meat -- which is fine, but not sure that I'd recommend
doing it every day. Unless, of course, you're comparing eating out in the
Castro versus buying ingredients at C-Town or Key Foods in NYC?

~~~
yeukhon
$5 street food, $5 restaurant order. But when I paid $9 on Castro, I was
getting nearly a double serve. I would eat half and save the other half.

That was how I lived back in MV. I would make my own food but I didn't have
time.

------
TheCoelacanth
He was the Senior Vice President of Engineering, so $10 million probably isn't
that unusual.

